# Won’t complete connection!



## Bill Sherry (May 10, 2020)

I got as far as the 6 digit code and the gotcha code. Typed in the codes and get a message that says Oops something wrong try again later. Called customer service and they said they are “working on the problem.” Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

I had that happen. I thought I ways always typing in the captcha code wrong on my phone's browser. Switched to my PC but kept happening and i was typing the code captcha correctly. On like the seventh try in a row it finally worked.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Sherry (May 10, 2020)

NiteCourt said:


> I had that happen. I thought I ways always typing in the captcha code wrong on my phone's browser. Switched to my PC but kept happening and i was typing the code captcha correctly. On like the seventh try in a row it finally worked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Sherry (May 10, 2020)

Thanks. Will give it a try.


----------



## Mike5454 (Jan 16, 2002)

Bill Sherry said:


> Thanks. Will give it a try.


I am having same problem. Tried 20 times on different devices. No luck.


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

Mine was delivered early this morning and for the last 3 hours have been trying to activate. Can’t get past the 6 digit code either. Tried on iPad, phone and regular computer. At first thought it was the captcha but you get a different error message for that. TiVo’s not off to a great start here.


----------



## Bill Sherry (May 10, 2020)

cpgny9 said:


> Mine was delivered early this morning and for the last 3 hours have been trying to activate. Can't get past the 6 digit code either. Tried on iPad, phone and regular computer. At first thought it was the captcha but you get a different error message for that. TiVo's not off to a great start here.


----------



## Bill Sherry (May 10, 2020)

Called TiVo again! Customer service is no help as they are an outsourced answering service. They said many customers are experiencing the same problem, and their service department is working on it.


----------



## Mike5454 (Jan 16, 2002)

Bill Sherry said:


> Called TiVo again! Customer service is no help as they are an outsourced answering service. They said many customers are experiencing the same problem, and their service department is working on it.


Has anyone got it to connect today during setup?


----------



## wml1950 (Dec 25, 2006)

It took about 90 minutes or so to connect from opening sealed box to fully connected. Needed several attempts before WiFi network and password were accepted. Then, lengthy firmware upgraded was needed. Several attempts of activating at TiVo site with supplied six character code were required. Sometimes, TiVo.com on browser on computer said activation completed but then TiVo stream itself displayed words similar to “lost connection” and had to enter a new six character code to activate another time. Eventually, connection and activation completed. As an important aside, also had to input google user name and password on tv screen as required by TiVo stream. A little complicated but hope this is a one-time process for a device right out of a sealed box.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mine took 3 tries. I thought I was just messing up the captcha.


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

Another day and I still cannot activate.
I tried different browsers, different PCs and nothing. I cant understand why they can’t activate over the phone

I spoke with tech support and they took my “hsn” number (I guess similar to the tsn number on a regular TiVo), asked me if my internet was working, took my order number and came back and said it was a “known issue”. I asked what the eta was to be fixed and the tech person said “ well now it’s a known issue and our technical team knows about it and is working on it” and that I would receive a call from them. I have little faith that the guy I spoke with had any idea at all what I was talking about


----------



## Mike5454 (Jan 16, 2002)

cpgny9 said:


> Another day and I still cannot activate.
> I tried different browsers, different PCs and nothing. I cant understand why they can't activate over the phone
> 
> I spoke with tech support and they took my "hsn" number (I guess similar to the tsn number on a regular TiVo), asked me if my internet was working, took my order number and came back and said it was a "known issue". I asked what the eta was to be fixed and the tech person said " well now it's a known issue and our technical team knows about it and is working on it" and that I would receive a call from them. I have little faith that the guy I spoke with had any idea at all what I was talking about


I have tried it at another house with a different ISP and I have still having the same issue. The code expires I try so many times. I bought two and the same issue with both of them. If anyone has found a solution please let me know.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thats really odd. I flew through the setup process- as I'm sure many of us have. Maybe the sheer volume of people trying to activate??


----------



## spameater2005 (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm experiencing the same issue with mine. Keep receiving the message "Oops. There was a problem setting up your device. Please try again later."


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Could it be a firewall thing? Are you guys using anything that might be blocking the TiVo server from contacting the device? Like pi hole or anything similar?


----------



## spameater2005 (Oct 31, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Customer Service and was able to get it activated. I was trying with Chrome and asked me to try again, no luck. Then she asked me to try another browser. I tried Firefox and still had the same issue. She then wanted me to try from my mobile phone. I have an iPhone and tried Safari and it worked this time. I'm not so sure it was that Safari worked better, but I wasn't signed into my TiVo account at the time. When I tried Chrome and Firefox on my PC, I signed into my TiVo account prior to trying the activate it. I'm wondering if it was the fact I wasn't signed into my TiVo account on my iPhone when I tried it. Once I got past the activation screen, it asked me to sign into my TiVo account and then all was good. Just my experience on how I was able to get it activated.


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok - so it’s definitely something to do with my existing TiVo account. I was just about ready to return it and saw the last post. Tried signing out and activating again, still no luck. Just as a last shot, I created a new TiVo account, signed out of everything and tried the activation setup once agin....boom first try went through no problem. Not sure what (if any) issues I’ll have with it being on a different account


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I just activated no problem, first try.


----------



## Mike5454 (Jan 16, 2002)

cpgny9 said:


> Ok - so it's definitely something to do with my existing TiVo account. I was just about ready to return it and saw the last post. Tried signing out and activating again, still no luck. Just as a last shot, I created a new TiVo account, signed out of everything and tried the activation setup once agin....boom first try went through no problem. Not sure what (if any) issues I'll have with it being on a different account


I agree. I have been a TiVo subscriber for over 10 years. I just logged in using a new account and it set up right away. Clearly an account issue error on their side


----------

